

The Social Life of Paper (2002) - pasbesoin
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2002/03/25/020325crbo_books?currentPage=all
Reports on the continued use of paper records not just as a better visual interface but also as an enabler of different ways of working including utilizing spacial orientation.<p>This thread<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434023<p>made me dig this article up.  I believe it's interesting enough that I'm posting it separately, rather than just as a comment.
======
pasbesoin
Reports on the continued use of paper documents not just as a superior visual
interface but also as an enabler of additional ways of working, including
using our natural ability for spacial orientation.

Seeing this thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434023>

encouraged me to dig the article up. However, I think it is interesting enough
that I decided to post it separately rather than merely as a comment in the
other thread.

